# HS928 Axle Seal Replacement



## FlyingTiger (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm considering changing the axle seals, if anyone can offer advice, part #'s, and service guides it would be appreciated - thanks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

amazon sells the official Honda shop manual for this for 40 bucks. worth it's weight in gold.

there are no seals as far as I know. sealed bearings. seals on tranny side that are sometimes pushed out because of too much pressure and can be pushed back in.

need more info on what you are trying to do.

that will be 2 cents please deposited into my paypal account.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

What axle seals are you referring to....?


----------



## FlyingTiger (Aug 28, 2017)

I have hydro fluid leaking mainly on the left side when I need to turn and make a right pivot. Also when the snowblower is off parked in the garage there's a significant amount of oil on the floor, on the left side. My thought was to start with replacing the axle seal (bearing) on the left side first, thoughts?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

FlyingTiger said:


> I have hydro fluid leaking mainly on the left side when I need to turn and make a right pivot. Also when the snowblower is off parked in the garage there's a significant amount of oil on the floor, on the left side. My thought was to start with replacing the axle seal (bearing) on the left side first, thoughts?


Read the following thread, I think it will give you most or all the information that you need.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...servicing-right-hydrostatic-transmission.html
The Service Manual would also be a big help. They are about $40 with free shipping on Amazon or eBay (sometimes eBay has them for $30 with a slight damage on front page, I got one that way and it is well worth the $10 savings).


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i would check the right side tranny. have you checked hydrostatic reservoir? you can also stand it on it's bucket and support it and check the seals on the main tranny to see if the seals are pushing out.

i was told by the honda dealer that this happens from too much pressure due to overtightening reservoir cap. it should just be slightly snug.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The side transmission has grease in it, oil won't leak from there. By what the OP describes is likely an issue with the hydro transmission seals. Pretty involving to repair it as it will need quiete a bit of disassembly.....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> The side transmission has grease in it, oil won't leak from there. By what the OP describes is likely an issue with the hydro transmission seals. Pretty involving to repair it as it will need quiete a bit of disassembly.....


honda dealer told me that those seals get pushed out slowly due to excess pressure and start leaking . they can be pushed back in buy using a forked pry bar.

of course the leak could come from elsewhere. bad hose connection, gasket, hole ,

maybe the OP can post some pictures


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> honda dealer told me that those seals get pushed out slowly due to excess pressure and start leaking . they can be pushed back in buy using a forked pry bar.
> 
> of course the leak could come from elsewhere. bad hose connection, gasket, hole ,
> 
> maybe the OP can post some pictures


Yes, the source of the leak needs to be determined before it can be fixed.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> honda dealer told me that those seals get pushed out slowly due to excess pressure and start leaking . they can be pushed back in buy using a forked pry bar...of course the leak could come from elsewhere. bad hose connection, gasket, hole


Thanks for that info. I'm going to check mine out this Fall.


----------



## ddjones337th (Aug 30, 2017)

I've had the same leakage via the left side shaft seal on the hydrostatic transmission. The seal itself is easy to replace. The Honda part number is OIL SEAL (15X28X7), Item #91272-733-931. You can find part diagrams from just about any Honda Power Equipment dealer on the internet. Getting down to the seal is what takes awhile. Just keep removing bolts on the side panel and track until you can reach the seal and pull it off the shaft, then simply push a new one onto the shaft.


----------

